# Cement bed for jettet tub



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I noticed that a lot of times when I work on a jetted tub there is no cement bed under the tub. If you read the installation they recommend a bed of cement to support the tub. But like I said, so many do not!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Rookies


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Some manufacturers provide a full support base and discourage the use of mortar, Jason Hydrotherapy tubs come to mind as one that does this.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

I've seen Plaster,Mortar,Thinset,Sprayfoam.
One actually had two 50lb bags of drywall mud underneath it
Word to the wise,if your going to use sprayfoam better put a membrane between it and the tub.If anything happens it is not going to come out of the hole undamaged.The tub needs water left in it overnight or it will lift.

On second floor when setting motar bed on plywood use some lath paper or equivelant to keep the moisture off the plywood.I've seen the plywood separate and lift the tub.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I like to place a plastic trash bag under the tub, then I fill the tub about half way, I then fill the bags with expanding foam spray.

The water in the tub holds the tub from being lifted by the expanding foam. 

The plastic bag keeps the foam from sticking to the floor and the tub (in case you or anyone else has to remove the tub in the future) 

The foam acts as a nice cushon for the tub to rest unlike concrete that can wear a hole thru the tub with all the vibration from the jets and pump.

Be sure to wait till the foam has cured completly before draining the water or the tub will lift.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

drtyhands, we must have worked together some time before. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> I like to place a plastic trash bag under the tub, then I fill the tub about half way, I then fill the bags with expanding foam spray.
> 
> The water in the tub holds the tub from being lifted by the expanding foam.
> 
> ...


I am running this one through my mind, and I like it! I am going to try it on the next one!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

What Adam said! :thumbsup:

On another note many years ago one of my clients was the Vice President of Price Pfister. His master bathroom included a large cultured marble soaking tub. One night while his wife was soaking in the tub the entire bottom fell out with her in it and flooded his den below. When I pulled the tub apart you could see where the installer faked a mortar bed by just smearing some mortar on the apron side (none underneath) of the tub and the tub was set 4" above the subfloor.

Mark


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> drtyhands, we must have worked together some time before. :laughing:


Could be.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

One night while his wife was soaking in the tub the entire bottom fell out with her in it......:whistling2:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> One night while his wife was soaking in the tub the entire bottom fell out with her in it


Umm, weightwatchers:blink:


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> I like to place a plastic trash bag under the tub, then I fill the tub about half way, I then fill the bags with expanding foam spray.
> 
> The water in the tub holds the tub from being lifted by the expanding foam.
> 
> ...


 im gonna try that this week. ive got a tub going in thursday. its smart and ive had to pry up a shower base a guy put in w/ foam and no barriers.it was a real MF'er.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> im gonna try that this week. ive got a tub going in thursday. its smart and ive had to pry up a shower base a guy put in w/ foam and no barriers.it was a real MF'er.


 i wondering how many can your gonna need. im guessing 2. let us know how it worked out


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

muck said:


> i wondering how many can your gonna need. im guessing 2. let us know how it worked out


 im getting 4 of the jumbo cans that is not the time to run to the store. ill let you know.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

definately post up how this works out for you. it sounds like the way to go for sure. 



a funny spray foam story.

i had a helper with me one day and we were going to use some spray foam for something, i forget what. probably filling in some holes or something. anyways, i was in the garage while he went to go get the foam cans from the truck. it's been like 10 minutes and i'm thinking what's happening? i see him come up the driveway with huge globs of it in both hands, like he's holding a baby but made of spray foam. then i go to my van and there's this huge pile of foam in the middle. all over everything!! he spent the rest of the day just trying to get all that stuff off his hands. we let the pile harden up and broke it up the next day. what a damned mess.







paul


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> definately post up how this works out for you. it sounds like the way to go for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ive found denatured alcohol gets the fresh stuff off your hands, and etc.i keep a spray bottle of it for 100% silicone clean up.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

rock, i am lmao. now thats funny


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

i put a bed of mortar/cement under every whirlpool tub, shower base, tub that i install. i have done this from the first tub that i helped install on my first day in plumbing. i have never had any trouble from this practice. i also get a kick from stepping in tub/shower next day or whenever and the floor is solid under my feet, no squeaks no movement at all. i tried drywall mud once and replaced with cement a couple days later. never tried foam and not going to.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

Structolite,, easy to mix. lite and will come right up if you need to rip the tub out


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> Structolite,, easy to mix. lite and will come right up if you need to rip the tub out


Never heard of it before, what is it, and where is it?


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

Its a gypsum mix .. My supply house carrys it.. i never saw it at the HD .. Thats what ive been using most of my carreer.. Im thinking about the spray foam. Ive heard of some plumbers using that..


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I have always used thin set mortar ,,,, it is smooth and VERY strong .

I am enjoying the many ways I had not heard of before . Good ideas !!

Cal


----------

